# pregnant doe's



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

well ive posted a thread about all my females being prego at the same time now my question is is there a way i can estimate how far along they all are
(here is a pic just click the link its not any of my mice and is just to show what they look like)

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&biw= ... s:74,i:313


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

When did you put the buck in?Gestation is 21 days and it sounds like he mated them all straight the way.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

ive gotten all of them all about 2 weeks ago


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

within 7 days then for a litter.


----------

